# Coding from Home part time ?  Is it possible?



## madsmacpc (Oct 3, 2013)

I work full time at a HEMONC office as a coder for an outpatient billing practice.  I code all New Consults, Level 5's and admits and Inpatient consultations as well as post audits when necessary.  We have had unlimited overtime for the past year and that overtime has been haulted.  Im trying to find a part time coding job that I can work from Home.  Everytime I look into a job  that sounds to good to be true.. it is... they all seem like a hoax and a scam.  Are there @ home coding jobs and more importanly are they available part time or am I searching for a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow that does not exist?


----------



## sheardmd (Oct 3, 2013)

I have been searching for the same thing.  I too have a f/t coding position.  I have applied for several p/t positions and I do think there are legitimate opportunities out there, it is just a matter of finding the right one for me.  The first one that I applied for had a very difficult coding exam that required a very broad range speciality knowledge and I am still waiting to hear how I did on the second exam.  In my limited search so far I think that a lot of the p/t positions are on contract instead of an hourly rate.  I don't have any experience with working on contract so I am unsure of the pluses and minuses of it.  I figure that if I keep applying and looking that eventually the right opportunity will present itself.


----------



## cordelia (Oct 3, 2013)

Part time and PRN coding jobs are out there, they are just REALLY competitive. Most employers tend to just want FT coders. 

I currently just work PRN at home, but in the past, I had both a FT day job and PT in the evenings and weekends. It took me awhile to find one, but once you find one, it is easier to get in, so to speak. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Oct 5, 2013)

*remote coding*

 I am searching taking test after test.....


----------

